# Decal Maps



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Does anyone have a source for the "_old fashioned_" States/Provinces-visited decal maps for the outside of the RV? 
I'm looking SPECIFICALLY for the maps that use COLORED decals....*NOT* the (readily available) License Plate graphics.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Pretty sure camping world has them.I think they are on-line if you don't have one near you.

http://www.campingworld.com/


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Those are very hard to find now, you're talking primary color ones not the faded colors. Like this...









I've not found them online, seems they've all be replaced by the new ones. Might check older small dealerships, who knows they might have some laying around.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I like the old style also. I did find a decent one at a KOA in Minnesota, but it's still not as easy to see in the back window as that old style.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nope, Camping World doesn't have them ... neither does anyplace I've seen online. And I've checked around at local dealers and haven't found the old kind. So - if anyone can find one LET ME KNOW!!


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

mine is not the real light one that camping world sells now. It's a cross between the two which is why I got it when I found it. It's dark enough to tell what states are on it.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Judi, I sent an email to my sign guy, to see if he has access or can make custom one.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ember said:


> Hi Judi, I sent an email to my sign guy, to see if he has access or can make custom one.


WOW!! Embe, that would be wonderful!! US & the Provinces? Sure hope he can do it - - that would be tooooo cool!!


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Might be able to sell a few of them if he does.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's one!

http://store.rv4u.com/rv4u/details.php?ITEM=3211100


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah that's the one we don't want. The white/light stickers make it hard to tell unless you are right up close to it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks, 4ME ... but Traveling Tek is right.

The "License Plate" one can be found all over the place (of course...they also seem to only come in the States version..not Provinces


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

you may have to make a camping trip to Canada to get one of those....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CdnOutback said:


> you may have to make a camping trip to Canada to get one of those....


We come to Canada quite a bit...and we're always looking for ANY excuse to come back up. It would just seem that they should be available on-line. GEEZ - Canadian Tire doesn't even have them!!


----------



## ren (Apr 10, 2010)

wolfwood said:


> Hi Judi, I sent an email to my sign guy, to see if he has access or can make custom one.


WOW!! Embe, that would be wonderful!! US & the Provinces? Sure hope he can do it - - that would be tooooo cool!!
[/quote]
Let me know please if you found a place that the two country. Me and my wife will like that a lot we look for those for years.


----------

